
From 93 infected to 0, what did this Chinese City do to contain the virus? - atombender
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfsdJGj3-jM
======
gridlockd
TLDW;

They extended their already totalitarian surveillance measures to allow for
more effective isolation.

